# Bite Inhibition, at wits end



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm so frustrated. How can one puppy be such an angel and such a devil all wrapped up in one? He is so good, smart, trainable and very food motivated. I know this should be easy. But some days I just don't know what to do.

The biting at times is getting out of hand. Sometimes he bites hard! Usually it's part of playing, but he also does it when he's all wound up and fighting the leash, etc. He is drawing blood several times a day. I spend lots of time going through the yelp, ignore, play, yelp ignore play routine. At first it seemed to be working but now I'm not so sure. There are definitely times of the day when he is in shark teeth mode (usually from about 4pm-8pm). I'm sure more exercise would help but there is only so much I can do in the house and on leash. (I'm still trying to find a place to hook up a zip line type arrangement). On a long leash all he does is get tangled and frustrated and really bitey. I can hardly train him to walk on the leash due to his getting into tug of war mode. I can't wait until he has all his shots and can go to puppy class. I am home a lot and spend lots of time playing fetch with a toy, training "leave it" and "down stay". He is also getting plenty of nap time as well. I usually put him in the crate for a post breakfast nap, and let him out when I find him sitting up, then again in the afternoon.

Is this abnormal? Should I find a trainer that will do some one on one classes?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds as if he needs more downtime, to me. Have you tried rewarding him for being calm, and settling down with a chew? And if the Owww/ignore routine doesn't do the trick, perhaps leaving the room, or briefly putting him into a timeout might get the message across. But yes, pups are mouthy, and get over tired and crotchety, and have the zoomies just as the rest of the family is ready for bed ... with care and education he will grow out of it, eventually!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

I think it is perfectly normal. When Jazz was younger 3-5 months, I used to call him demon dog. I told my husband, "oh he's demon dog now". My husband, who works with animals, informed me this was all normal. He was teething, expressing his energy and affection through mouthing, and he just hadn't learned bite inhibition yet. I also found first thing in the morning and late afternoon before my husband came home to be the worst time. Then when my husband came home he played with him for an hour, letting him bite, tug and fetch the toy. If he tried to bite him, he would say eh, eh, eh, and give him the toy or another toy to redirect him. I too was at my wits end and even questionined my decision to get this dog. It all suddenly ended at 5.5 months for me, which conincided with his teet coming in (but one). I would also let him pull on a cold washcloth, thinking his teeth were hurting. 
Now he is a doll, never bites, and if he mouths infrequently it is only a minimal pressure. Hand in there, it WILL get better.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, and also, get bitter apple spray from the pet store. Spray it on the leash and the puppy will not bite it. It has to be reapplied every time because when it dries out it is no longer effective. It worked for me most of the time, I also had the problem with biting the leash. 
Try also to make sure he gets enough exercise, even if it is just two twenty minute walks a day.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you both! I definitely have been in need of some encouragement! My first standard, Max was 5.5 mos old when we got him and obviously the breeder had done an excellent job because we didn't have to go through any of this. I anticipated a lot of it because of the puppy phases, and I'm sure his personality is different. I know he will be a fantastic dog when we get past this!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

This is VERY normal for all very young pups to go through.
Mom female has started teaching them bite inhibition since they started playing with littermates and so whenever a litter mate that was bitten by another littermate yelped with pain, it taught the other puppy (the play biter) to let go and realize that what he has done hurts the other dog.

Although this is very normal and only a stage in a puppy's life it should not be allowed to go unnoticed or unreprimanded.

SOME may think that I am not doing it right, but If a puppy I keep bites on my hands and makes my body parts his/her toy objects, I will snap right back, pin the puppy on the ground face UP on his back with belly up and take him/her by the jowels, look at him/her straight in the eyes, making eye contact and growling fiercely.. This is how the mother dog will do in the wild and in the whelping pen in order to teach her young bite inhibition.

I have read a fantastic book, Mother Knows Best by Carol Lea Benjamin who does just that.. She growls at the puppy when they are misbehavin and it works for me.. Try it you may be surprised.....

Anything will help .

As they say, you have to kill their will NOT their spirit.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

You are very fortunate that your puppy is smart and trainable, he is a poodle 

I have honestly never had this problem with any dog I have had. How old is your puppy ? Is there no where you can have your puppy off leash ??
I would for sure get a trainer (whose training methods you approve of) that will give you one on one classes.

I personally would shy away from hooking any dog up to a zip line.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: zip line

Raleigh is 13 weeks old. We got him at 8 weeks. The zip line was an option suggested here that sounded good to me. I'm trying to find ways to play and exercise him outside. We don't have fence. We do have an underground fence (that we're not using at this point since he is so young). Right now I'd give anything for a huge, safe, fenced area to play off leash but I don't have access to one. I was thinking a zip line arrangement might allow us a way to play with him without getting tangled like he would with a tether on the ground. This was not for him to be left unattended. I'm having doubts now because of how he runs and gets yanked at his collar when he runs out of leash.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

SnorPuddel said:


> You are very fortunate that your puppy is smart and trainable, he is a poodle
> 
> I have honestly never had this problem with any dog I have had. How old is your puppy ? Is there no where you can have your puppy off leash ??
> I would for sure get a trainer (whose training methods you approve of) that will give you one on one classes.
> ...





I do tend to be in agreement with this statement. A puppy needs to run freely and if you hook him it will creat some sort of frustration as he can not run as he pleases but is confined to a zip line. Better to fence the area than hook your puppy to a line.

But I assure you your puppy will stop bitting eventually.. They grow out of this stage eventually as they grow out of other puppyhood stages.. Dont worry, it will come naturally but do NOT encourage him and more than anything do not offer your hands to him in play.. Keep your hands to yourself. 

Also when he is lying down with you and you hold him.. Stroke his head gently when he does not nibble on your hands.. The MOMENT HE STARTS to nibble scream NO and put him away. Give him attention ONLY when he is good and does not exercise his mouth on you.. They learn fast what is and isnt allowed and do NOT be SOFT with him, or he will rule you no doubt.


And by the way is this red cutie your pup? he is adorable !


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Whitepoodles: Thank you. He is actually a silver beige. I've yet to see a red in person but have already decided that when we're ready for another it will be red or apricot. 

I'd give anything for a physical fence right now. When we moved in we had older dogs and the neighbors convinced us to use the underground fence. It worked beautifully. It never occurred to me what I would do when I got a puppy down the road. 

I swear, my next house will not have a homeowner's association! It is very difficult and cost prohibitive to get things approved. I'd love a garden shed but it has to be "exactly like the house". Who is going to spend upwards of $4000 to build an all brick potting shed???


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

CurlyDog said:


> Whitepoodles: Thank you. He is actually a silver beige. I've yet to see a red in person but have already decided that when we're ready for another it will be red or apricot.
> 
> I'd give anything for a physical fence right now. When we moved in we had older dogs and the neighbors convinced us to use the underground fence. It worked beautifully. It never occurred to me what I would do when I got a puppy down the road.
> 
> *I swear, my next house will not have a homeowner's association!* It is very difficult and cost prohibitive to get things approved. I'd love a garden shed but it has to be "exactly like the house". Who is going to spend upwards of $4000 to build an all brick potting shed???



CurlyDog:

I live in Canada (Montreal) and am not familiar with the term Homeowner's association.. What is it ?


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

A lot of neighborhoods have HOA's that govern things such as additions, what color you can paint, etc... It's meant to keep the property values up and make sure nobody does something awful but it also can be a real pain!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I used different things with Olie when he was playing and being bity I used a water bottle and would squirt him to redirect him to a chew toy - I kept the nozzle at a long stream so it would reach if I was not close to him. And if I was on the floor right with him and he was doing it I would cup my fingers around the muzzle and give a tug raising my voice with a firm no.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Olie said:


> *I used different things with Olie when he was playing and being bity I used a water bottle and would squirt him to redirect him to a chew toy - I kept the nozzle at a long stream so it would reach if I was not close to him. And if I was on the floor right with him and he was doing it I would cup my fingers around the muzzle and give a tug raising my voice with a firm no.*




Olie:

Yes that is true. I forgot about the water squirt bottle, works like a charm.
That is also a great manouver to dissuade puppy from getting close to your hands and you dont even have to touch him.. you just squirt the water.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

CurlyDog said:


> A lot of neighborhoods have HOA's that govern things such as additions, what color you can paint, etc... It's meant to keep the property values up and make sure nobody does something awful but it also can be a real pain!




Curly Dog:

Thanks for explaining. This happens here not in privately owned homes or homes we call single family dwellings (means the houses are standing freely and not attached to any other building or house next to them).

The same scenario applies to Condominium buildings only where people purchase a condo of 2 or 3 or more bedrooms and they have a CONDO TEAM that decides what is and isnt allowed even the paint.. but it applies to the entire building it does not apply to single home/dwellings which people own outright and pay taxes for . 

Condos are part of an appartment complex which is goverened by a condo society rulling on what is and isnt acceptable etc.. Single dwelling homes which are owned by people who pay taxes for their house and property are allowed to do as they please.

Such a shame that you have your own home and not a condo appartment and YET are not allowed to errect a fence where you want. Bummmmer


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> Olie:
> 
> ...


It works great for barking too! I used it on the poms, it sure helps to have them around.


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

I did some tethering with my last few poodles and what I really noticed is it taught them that the leash is not a big deal, so by the time we were able to go out, they were very relaxed on lead, no biting it or pulling and flailing. Even when they were very young I would put a lead on in the house and let them become accustomed to the feeling of it, even just letting it drag (supervised of course). In general it seemed to give them a bit of self control, and a way for me to give a time out, and a break from mouthy behavior. I always use an old lead that I dont care about. I think it's really about them understanding boundaries. I would tether them to the leg of the couch, on a little fluffy bed right next to me, with a toy or nylabone. Me telling them "this is where I want you to be, and it's quiet time".


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

CurlyDog said:


> I'm having doubts now because of how he runs and gets yanked at his collar when he runs out of leash.


Let him do it a few more times. If he doesn't learn to stop u might as well get yrself another dog. 'Coz really, he'd be classed as too stupid to be allowed to carry on. 

But Poodles aren't that stupid. They learn very quickly how far they can go without subjecting themselves to that sudden stop.

Get over yr doubts . . let him run a bit. U'll probably be surprised at how much 'tether training' he'll assimilate all by himself.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

One other thing, bully sticks and dingos (which we supervised) were like pacifiers and saved me. The bully stick especially, he would redirect his biting to chewing incessantly.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I agree with everyone else--this is normal behaviour. I think I posted somewhere else on here about my parent's uber bratty poodle. He was a total brat as a puppy--intolerable! Not just with people but other poodles. Alex really didn't like him. He would bite and bite and nip and bite and he didn't care how many times you yipped, gave him a toy or put him in time out. The good news is he grew out of it. 

My two weren't quite as bad but they had their "terrible two" period as well. Sometimes I wondered if they did anything other than eat, poop, wee, bite and FRAP. LOL 

It sounds like you're on the right path--one day he'll mature into a poodle you actually want to live with.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

CurlyDog said:


> Re: zip line
> . I'm trying to find ways to play and exercise him outside. We don't have fence. We do have an underground fence (that we're not using at this point since he is so young). Right now I'd give anything for a huge, safe, fenced area to play off leash but I don't have access to one.


If you buy some snow fence you could put this up to make a *temporary* yard for the puppy, until he is old enough to use your underground fence or your neighbours complain in writing. Remember it is just temporary fencing. Make sure to stay _outside_ and _watch him_ but this way he can learn to play by himself and will value your attention more. You can teach him not touch the fence you saying arghh! in a mean tone when he touches it with his paws.

If snow fence is too ugly then buy or borrow exercise pens and put them together so you have a small fenced area. 

If neither of these options work find a fenced baseball diamond and take him there early AM for no more than 30 minutes and again in the afternoon. In the evenings he should learn to wind down so he is ready for a good nights sleep. A pattern like this is easier for the puppy to learn.

Poodle puppies are fine playing in an area 20 by 8 feet.

It is *not* normal for a 13 week old puppy to *draw blood* three or four times a day. He may need *more* morning and afternoon *naps* or he could just have too much stimuli at one time. I do not like my puppies to play tug games until they are much older as it encourages biting and mouthing. Use your crate *more* especially when he is wound up. This is his safe spot to settle down - he is overtired just like a toddler when he is wound up and should learn to settle in his crate. As long as he does not need to go to the bathroom leave him the crate until he settles down.

What does is breeder have to say about this issue? 

Good luck.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I had this too ... the combination of puppy zoomies and teething (and sharp puppy teeth) made for an uncomfortable couple of weeks. We were scrupulous about the OW/stop playing, but I also would stuff an appropriate toy in his mouth as well. Mine is very oral and seems to need something in his mouth all the time! 

For the leash biting, I just ignored it and didn't play, or offered a legal tug toy in exchange.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I think the extra nap really did help. I guess it's no different than a tired and cranky kid. I'll try more naps again today. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

They can be a handful cant they  I just managed to get through the worst with my Standard puppy and brought home a Mini puppy , yikes! I had bloody hands for a year! Old skin and puppy teeth is a bad combo. Tizzy finally has quit the major part of the biting thing at 8 months. She has been lot better for the last month or so....for me...when she starts the mouthy thing I just tell her enough and she quits... but with my husband she is awful! When she has access to toys when she approaches him she will grab a toy to keep herself under control but when she doesnt have one she reverts back to crazy wiggling and biting. Someone called her a land,shark and it has stuck with my DH.. that is how he refers to her . Hoolie , our standard, got past this stage much sooner but he was horrible as a young puppy. Both of ours have been a nightmare teaching to walk on lead....Still working on it with both of them.


----------

